# New Article: Can I give my Timeshare back to the Resort



## TUGBrian (Mar 27, 2013)

curious to see the discussion/input on this article myself =)

http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/give_back_timeshare.html


(you are welcome to be candid, i wont be offended)


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 27, 2013)

Nicely done.  

All the info you need and the really important info " to give your TS back, you can't owe any money on it"


----------



## SMHarman (Mar 28, 2013)

Bill4728 said:


> Nicely done.
> 
> All the info you need and the really important info " to give your TS back, you can't owe any money on it"



http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1444108#post1444108
Post 12 on this thread adds to the it depends if you owe money to the developer.


----------



## bogey21 (Mar 28, 2013)

Good explanation of what is realistic.  Obviously you won't be successful if there is money owed on the original purchase.  Persistence is the key.  I was successful deeding 3 Weeks back to HOAs.  Only one agreed right away.  The other two took time and multiple phone calls.  My guess is the dollars required are going up.  Back when I did my Deed Backs I only had to pay $0, $50 and $100.

George


----------

